# How to download American loggers Season 3?



## palbin (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes - How to download American loggers Season 3?

I have tried a couple of times with torrent search etc, but what
it has ended up with everytime is that download stops after 2/3
finished and never comes to live agian    ... .


----------



## IcePick (Aug 1, 2014)

palbin said:


> Yes - How to download American loggers Season 3?
> 
> I have tried a couple of times with torrent search etc, but what
> it has ended up with everytime is that download stops after 2/3
> finished and never comes to live agian    ... .


You get Netflix in Sweden? Seasons 1-3 are on Netflix.


----------



## palbin (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you very much for that. When I get back to my house a week
from now or so I will check this up. (Season 1 and 2 I have watched
several times already so new material is much welcomed  ... .)


----------

